# [solved]Удален Питон

## smk

Доброго времени суток. 

При обновлении был конфликт Питона и питон-апдейтера. Начал искать по этому форуму подобную проблему, которой, как оказалось, много. В каком то англоязычном форуме кто-то, то ли привел пример, то ли предостерегал, я не особо вникал в смысл, увидел "emerge -C python". Когда вернулся к консоли, не было ни питона нормального, ни старой версии. На emerge с любыми параметрами выдает 

```
bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
```

Аналогичную фразу выдает при попытке установки Питона из исходников, посе команды make или make install.

Что возможно сделать без переустановки?

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *smk wrote:*   

> Доброго времени суток. 
> 
> Что возможно сделать без переустановки?

 

Попробуй качни питона ручками и ручками же проинсталлируй. Желательно скачать питон той же версии что стояла у тебя до этого. Так как эмердж написан на питоне, он требует питоновский интерпретатор.

----------

## smk

 *smk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Имеется ввиду из исходников скачанных с python.org.

----------

## OpticalDezires

ах дааа, после инсталляции проверь стоит ли интерпритатор в /usr/bin/python, если нет - сделай симлинк в правильное местоположение. 

если после этого заработает эмердж:

```
emerge python
```

Last edited by OpticalDezires on Wed Jan 30, 2008 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OpticalDezires

```
updatedb
```

и после этого:

```
slocate python
```

узнаешь где он у тебя на самом деле лежит после инсталляции

btw, на худой конец если компиляция не удаётся без питона (что странно....), скачай что-ли бинарник и накати его на свою систему. Или скомпиль бинарник на другой машине и проинсталь.

----------

## smk

```
localhost Python-2.5.1 # ls -la

total 1419

drwxr-xr-x 18 smk  smk     816 2008-01-30 12:47 .

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    192 2008-01-16 19:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 307129 2008-01-30 12:47 config.log

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  58132 2008-01-30 12:47 config.status

-rwxr-xr-x  1 smk  smk  637991 2007-03-12 13:50 configure

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   96904 2007-03-12 13:50 configure.in

drwxr-xr-x 22 smk  smk     576 2007-04-18 07:56 Demo

drwxr-xr-x 24 smk  smk     768 2007-04-18 08:01 Doc

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk      72 2007-04-18 07:56 Grammar

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk    2464 2007-04-18 07:55 Include

-rwxr-xr-x  1 smk  smk    7122 2003-06-14 10:58 install-sh

drwxr-xr-x 42 smk  smk    7064 2007-04-18 08:07 Lib

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   13615 2007-04-05 08:52 LICENSE

drwxr-xr-x 11 smk  smk     424 2007-04-18 07:57 Mac

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  38219 2008-01-30 12:47 Makefile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  35107 2008-01-30 12:47 Makefile.pre

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   35070 2006-12-08 23:46 Makefile.pre.in

drwxr-xr-x  4 smk  smk     984 2007-04-18 07:56 Misc

drwxr-xr-x  7 smk  smk    4080 2008-01-30 12:47 Modules

drwxr-xr-x  3 smk  smk    1288 2007-04-18 07:56 Objects

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk     760 2007-04-18 07:56 Parser

drwxr-xr-x  8 smk  smk    1080 2007-04-18 07:58 PC

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk    1216 2007-04-18 07:55 PCbuild

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk    1264 2007-04-18 08:08 PCbuild8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  28342 2008-01-16 19:05 pyconfig.h

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   27049 2006-10-27 11:06 pyconfig.h.in

drwxr-xr-x  2 smk  smk    2112 2007-04-18 07:55 Python

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   55678 2007-04-05 08:52 README

drwxr-xr-x  5 smk  smk     288 2007-04-18 07:58 RISCOS

-rw-r--r--  1 smk  smk   67931 2007-02-14 15:53 setup.py

drwxr-xr-x 19 smk  smk     504 2007-04-18 07:58 Tools
```

По файлу setup.py похоже при установке он хрочет хотя б какой нибуть интерпретатор.

----------

## OpticalDezires

Тогда, походу, единственный выход - бинарник с проверкой путей после инсталляции...

----------

## smk

Где там взять бинарник? Есть для всяких M$, а для Линуха только сырцы вижу...

ADD:

Сейчас рпм-ник распотрошу, там должен быть...

----------

## OpticalDezires

Если есть ещё одна машинка с генту, можно скомпилить и сделать бинарник. Как это делалось - не помню, но где нить в гугле точно найдешь.

или стырить с оффициальных зеркал Дебиана, Рэд Хата или Слаки.

----------

## calculator

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-631703-highlight-.html?sid=131acf0f2522d93ed285f2c05c422f18

----------

## OpticalDezires

О! найс =)))

# wget http://dev.gentooexperimental.org/binpkg/i686-stable/python-2.4.4-r6.tbz2

# tar xvjf python-2.4.4-r6.tbz2 -C /

# emerge -1 python

# python-updater

будем знать что всё гораздо проще =)

----------

## smk

Спасибо большое. После распаковки надо еще сделать 

```
ln -s /usr/bin/python2.4 /usr/bin/python 
```

, лишь после этого работает emerge.

Правда после сборки 

```
# emerge -1 python 
```

python-updater говорит что "Can't determine any previous Python version(s)."....

----------

## smk

Почему то Питон-апдейтер вообще не работает. говорит что не может обнаружить Питон.

----------

## Torn

-------------------------------- не слушай никого -------------------------------

тоже мне советчики.

1. STAGE 3 содерижит весь ПИТОН.

Как делал я - ТУПО разархивировал STAGE 3 по умолчанию в корень.

Далее появляется то что пропало - но версия та которая в STAGE

Думаешь пришел мусор - И ЧТО - если у ТЕбя включеная в /etc/make.conf опция AUTOCLEAR=TRUE

то при сборке любой другой - устанавилается то что нада и очищается -

ППРОБОВАЛ - когда убивал и GCC и PERL и многое другое 

НЕ ВЕРЬ - НЕ БОЙСЯ - НЕ ПРОСИ

ЕСТЬ МОЗГ - ИСПОЛЬЗУЙ ЕГО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *Quote:*   

> ЕСТЬ МОЗГ - ИСПОЛЬЗУЙ ЕГО !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 

Ржал, когда я последний раз так сделал, система у меня вообще не поднялась после рестарта, после этого я такими делами не увлекаюсь =)))

З.Ы.  В таком случае лучше вообще пересобрать систему =)))

----------

## OpticalDezires

Попробуй revdep-rebuild. Он должен подцепить то, чего у тебя не хватает.

----------

## cz0

Я как-то раз тоже убил случайно питона. Сделал следующим образом: распаковал стедж3 в отдельную папку, а потом от туда выгреб все, что касалось питона и переписал поверх существующией системы (распаковывать стейдж3 поверх корня действительно глупо и опасно), потом сказал 'emerge python', оно начало брехать, часть сриптов повыпадало, но питона он собрал, потом еще раз "emerge python" и все встало на свои места.

А живет питон большей часть в /usr, в частности в /usr/bin и /usr/lib . Хотя может бы еще куда-то заглядывает, уже не помню.

----------

